# 18in LTZ WHEELS. What will I need?



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice! Where are you purchasing the wheels from? The Michelin Primacy MXM4's would be my recommendation for tires. I'm pretty sure you could use your sensors from your 1LT wheels but I wonder if it would be a good idea to have a couple extras on hand just in case the original sensors get busted during the install or something.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe the tire diameter (not rim) remains the same.....no change should be required.

Rob


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

Just get 215/45/18". That's what they come with from factory.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Someone from IL from the forums I think. Nobody is the username. He has a set. I just need to purchase tires. So I don't need to change anything? I can just have cost co or who ever I get the tires through and have them install?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As long as you stay with the original size 18's that were installed on the cruze, you only will have to add the TPMS valves.....either yours or buy a second set.

Rob


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

RollinOn18s said:


> Just get 215/45/18". That's what they come with from factory.


The stock size tread width is not 215 for the LTZ wheels, the 215 is for the 16" steelies/alloys which only have a rim width of 6", while the LTZ's have a wheel width of 7" and require a 225/45/18 tire to prevent stretch.

As for a tire, it all depends on your preference;

Ride Quality/Noise
Fuel Economy
Performance
Tread Wear
Price

If you're looking for a great all around tire I would recommend the Nitto Motivo, I have a set on my Cruze currently for the past 10K miles and absolutely love them. The Michelin Primacy MXM4's are also a great tire and a good choice, although I have no personal experience with them.

In the end as long as you get a 225/45/18 size tire you will be perfectly ok, and just need to install them on your Cruze to be ok.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> The stock size tread width is not 215 for the LTZ wheels, the 215 is for the 16" steelies/alloys which only have a rim width of 6", while the LTZ's have a wheel width of 7" and require a 225/45/18 tire to prevent stretch.
> 
> As for a tire, it all depends on your preference;
> 
> ...



Where is the best place to buy tires? Local Cost co? Online? Never have had to buy tires before.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Costco is usually a good safe bet for tires. I've heard more good things than bad about them.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Where is the best place to buy tires? Local Cost co? Online? Never have had to buy tires before.


I always go through Discount Tire, just call your local store and have them order whatever set/type of tire you want. Mine were $800 flat installed for both my Cruze, and same price for a second set I got for my grandma's 08 CTS.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, I just bought a set of 225/45-18 Michelin Primacy tires from discount tire thru ebay for $525 delivered. Oddly enough, they were cheaper thru ebay than buying straight from Discount Tire direct. And about half the price of going thru the local NTB tire shop.


----------

